# sunsun ID tubing size and lilly pipe Question.



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

anyone? come on, I know there are sunsun users out there...


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

underH20garden said:


> anyone? come on, I know there are sunsun users out there...


Yes, there are Sunsun users but part of the question is who uses the 404 as different filters do use different tubing. The Eheim 2217 even uses different tubing on the in from the out! Sorry , no help here. 
Possible help with looking for 404 parts that might list the ID?


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

if youre set on making the purchase then once it arrives at its new home, grab the hose and take it with you to the hardware store to match it and size it. you can also contact the seller(s) on ebay and ask them. advise them also that its an important bit of information thats missing from the listing.
edit: then dont forget to update your post so that whenever this comes up again - its likely the info will be found :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

The tubing size is 5/8 " I.D. ,You will need 17mm lily pipes . I would avoid Evil bay stuff , You can go to amazon and search for JARDLI Glass 17mm Lily Pipe Inflow and Lily Pipe Outflow .I have a set of these and they very close in quality to my cal aqua labs for less than half the price about 50$ shipped


----------



## benshrimp (Jul 14, 2016)

The tubing size of sunsun 404b is 19mm I.D./25mm O.D..
So no one fits the sunsun 404b.
But you could try 5/8 In. X 3/4 In. Hose Connector on Amazon.
I recommend JARDLI 17MM Lily Pipe on Amazon. I’ve bought some cheap ones before on eBay but JARDLI are top quality.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

thanks everyone was hopping for a quick simple answer..haha just getting around to ordering it now so i'll do what @luky suggests just to make 100% sure.
@benshrimp @Kellynm thanks for the suggestions on glass pipes i'll look in to them.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

There's this thing called a ruler...


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

ChrisX said:


> There's this thing called a ruler...


haha whats that an app?  

I just order the canister filter so in 7-10 days i can see I am in no hurry was just pricing things out to see if I wanted glass or Stainless steel lilly pipes or just keep the plastic for some time.


----------



## Proramza (Mar 5, 2016)

Definitely let us know what happens. I have 3 sunsun canisters and love them! Been running the oldest for 3 years now with no problems.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

^ will do. just ordered the 404b this afternoon. not sure if I want stainless steel or glass Lilly pipes. prob. the glass but we shall see...


----------

